# HUGE Bugout BOX : Video & Pics



## SamuelKosten (Mar 9, 2012)

I have been Using and Carrying A Large Bugout Kit In My vehicle for over 1 year now 
And I thought I would share a Video I made of my Massive Bugout Box 
It is constantly Changing with the seasons and changing as I develop a kit that best suits my own personal needs


bugout vehicle edc Bugout box  by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

That looks great when bugging out with a vehicle is possible.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Did I miss the video link?


----------

